# She definitely should not become a makeup artist



## Momo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Does anyone have this same sort of problem- a friend who isn't as great at something as she thinks she is?*

*Here is my situation*:

My friend wants to be a makeup artist. She wants to go all the way to professional runway and everything. I don't know what to say.

The truth is that she doesn't seem to have a great eye for flattering color, and her experience with different faces seems limited. She's not as up to date as she likes to think when it comes to fashion (which, for her goals, I think might be important?).

*Examples of why I feel the way I do*-

Her dressy look for a night out was a navy blue eyeshadow and mauve lipstick and strong blush that sort of competed with each other. Once, she did my makeup with heavy black around my eye (I look terrible in black makeup, I told her that, and she did it anyway. I recieved no compliments.) and some weird stars on my face. I just think she's a little ahead of herself. Also, I don't mean any disrespect to her, but I honestly think her work ethic needs a little touching up also, if she wants to be that successful.

*So far* I've tried to subtly refer her to this forum, and show her some random tutorials you guys have shared, but I think she's convinced that she needs no further improvement. I also tried to mention that it's not *always* creative work, sometimes designers or photographers will tell her what to do (she doesn't like that sort of thing). I think she doesn't fully realize probably only the top makeup artists will have major creative say in the runway production.

I don't know what to tell her- should I just nod and smile?

*Should I just shut up because I don't know what being a makeup artist is all about? But, in a way, I don't think she does either.* The thing is, I kind of have to keep up with the same things as a photographer as far as fashion and such. Not to sound pretentious, at all, but she really is a little clueless. On one hand, I'm building my portfolio and knowledge as we speak, on the other, she is still just playing with makeup in her bathroom.

I don't know if I should just encourage her, I feel like I'd be setting her up for disaster. Another problem I have is offending her if I do not ask her to do makeup for my shoots. I feel like I want to tell her to take it more seriously if she wants realistic goals of success!

Sorry if this is long- or if i come off as a jerk. I don't mean to :10:


----------



## veilchen (Jan 22, 2007)

That's really a difficult situation you're stuck in! I can understand you don't want to work with her because of her lack of skills, yet at the same time you don't want to disillusion her.

I had a friend once who was convinced she ought to go into the medicine business although she was anything but fit for it. First, she aimed at being accepted at midwives' school - well, she wasn't actually the person you'd trust your newborn to, e.g. she wore long fake nails with chipped nail polish (did so with a passion I can't understand) and wouldn't even reconsider it for going to the job interview! Needless to say, she was turned down at all of the three schools we have here.

Next, she thought she should study medicine ... umm, she got the worst grades at school and was lazy, yet medicine is really tough and a lot to study and learn by heart, but she wanted to be a doctor. Again, needless to say, she quit after a year of having failed in each and every exam.

What I'd like to say with this story: life will show some people the way, no need to do it yourself. I've always wanted to tell her she should opt for something else since obviously these choices were not compatible with her talents and abilities, but at the same time I didn't want to hurt her and thought I had no right to mingle with her affairs. But everything solved itself, and it was really better that way because her ill success showed her she couldn't survive in such business.

I wouldn't encourage your friend, but at the same time don't tell her not to do it. Some must learn it on their own, even if it's the hard way. As to the thing of she wanting to do the make-up for your shoots, that's tricky ... Mhm, maybe try saying something like you'd like to work with other (different) artists because you want to expand your experience (so that she doesn't believe it's because of her) and work with lots of other people as well to make new contacts, etc.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this works out without any drama!


----------



## Momo (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you. That is great advice! Why didn't I think of that?

I also really appreciate the personal story that you shared. It made me feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still feel bad about the potential time she may spend dreaming about this, and maybe even trying really hard at making it happen, but then possibly failing in the end. I guess you can't fight everyone's battles for them, or something. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veilchen (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm so glad it made you feel better!!

Yeah, I feel you being sorry for the time she spends dreaming about something that might not work out (I felt so about my friend too). We can try to help them (as you did when you tried hinting to her to learn more about make-up and what's up-to-date, to look around forums and so on) and in the end be there for them when they fail and need support. But finally, as you said (love this proverb, by the way, it's so wise): you can't fight other people's battles for them.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 22, 2007)

So well put ladies


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2007)

One day your friend might realize she is not skilled enough to be an artist.

But maybe she will open up a make up boutique or manage a stand. As long as she can be around make up, she will be content.

Just like an athlete becomes a sports journatist when they can no longer play.


----------



## Saja (Jan 23, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to let people fall.....


----------



## charish (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah, i understand you don't wanna make her feel bad. if you say something she'll definitely be hurt and maybe even lash out at you. so maybe the best thing to do is let her find out on her own. maybe she just needs to learn more and will get more experience. sorry about your situation.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 23, 2007)

thats what i was thinking. i think sooner or later someone will tell her. If you tell her she might think you are jealous or trying to stop her.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with just letting her find out on her own. You can help her learn tricks and whatnot, but I wouldn't tell her straight out that she shouldn't do it. You don't want her to get really angry with you.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 24, 2007)

*Down South in the U.S. they have colloquial and polite ways of saying things...so I'll just say it like they do:*

* *

* "Bless Her Heart"*

* *

* :ditsch: *


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2007)

this is a tough situation indeed. I guess if I were you I'd also suggest she enroll in a college 'in order to make more contacts in the industry.' that way, she'll learn from the teacher that she's not really suited to it and you wont have to say anything. PLUS, it's positive in that you've encouraged her!

if she tells you she doesnt need the extra lessons just say that extra qualifications can't hurt in a job interview, which is true.

And I agree, in regards to not wanting her to do make up for your photo shoots, I'd just say you need more experience and contacts from lots of different artists. You could always do a shoot and then not use the photos in your portfolio?

I really feel for both of you - I also have a friend like that, who is just clueless, and wont ever get it, but it's true, if you tell her straight out, she'll get angry at you. She'll have to learn herself - but its so hard to watch it happen!

Good luck!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

I say get her out there and get her talking to people with more experience - that way she can learn about the industry firsthand from people who have been there. Have her practice more, and give constructive criticism as to where she can improve, etc. etc.

Perhaps she can shift her focus to other things as well, to help her express her creativity. She might find other things she likes that will keep her occupied, and expand her artistic horizons.


----------



## kawaiikawaii (Feb 7, 2007)

Aw, that is a hard situation, and I feel for you.

I think that I would just let her do her thing, stay neutral, and eventually she's going to see what will and what won't work out for her.

Just don't let her do your makeup again. :eek2:


----------



## Manda (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a friend JUST like that, with makeup too. Actually right now she wants to go get a freelance job at MAC, and I'll give her some credit shes good doing the outer V in black. But THATS it, she thinks shes hot stuff with MU but she always does the SAME thing and when she does other people its the SAME thing. And she packs on the blush, it doesn't look like she blends it and its so thick it just looks nasty. I don't say anything because shes always like "OMG I Love makeup blah blah" but she hardly buys any (and she does have money) and when she does its always like the same blush and black e/s!! She doesn't know anything about doing different face shapes, contouring, shading, blending, its annoying but I don't want to say anything because everyone else will say I'm being mean and talking sh**.

So yeah I know how you feel, obviously I love mu too (why else would I be here?) but I don't go around saying that I'm hot stuff with it. If she does go through with the whole MAC thing and actually DOES get hired, I'm going to have 2nd thoughts on that company!


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 18, 2007)

Let her make her mistakes along the way, she'll learn from it. If you give her your honest opinion, she'll resent you.


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 18, 2007)

with practice, and expirence and some good advice on what works, she may have a bit more of a chance, but let her figure it all out for herself. Trust me, when I first decided to be a MUA some of my 'looks' werent pretty at all, but with expirence (and a few grumpy friends) i figured it out.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 18, 2007)

Seems like you got yourself in a pickle! I would tell her if she wants to make a professional career in the makeup industry that maybe she could job-shadow some local makeup artists to see if she likes the nature of the work. That would be about the only advice that I could think of!


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 18, 2007)

dang that sucks,i have a friend like that except she thinks she can have a singing career, but reality i dont think her voice is good enough to make it to stardom but i dont know, she's taking voice lessons and i just let her do her thing. in due time, everything will happen for a reason


----------



## magosienne (Feb 18, 2007)

sometimes people have to learn the hard way. i'd say get her to other people who will hopefully make her understand that if she really wants to become a MUA she'll have to change her attitude. you're always learning things, especially i would say in makeup or arts in general, so if she doesn't understand that, she's dead.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

she'll learn on her own im sure.. she will learn from her mistakes i think you should let he be. Other make up artists will tell her were she is wrong and she will fix it.. being told buy other people somtimes like friends and stuff doesnt work you have to hear it from somone higher up you know wht imean


----------



## rlise (Feb 22, 2007)

i would defiantely make her behind check MUT not only because hey MUT is cool, but you can show her some of temptalia's stuff(which is awesome).

but if it were me, then i would tell her straight up what i think... even thou it may hurt her feelings... later on she'll thank you for the honestly that is sorta extinct these days. or if you cant do that to her then MAKE her take some classes and buy her some books as a gift because you want to help her w/ her lifelong dream .. hehhehehe i wish you the best ! good luck!


----------



## Momo (Mar 2, 2007)

So true. I try to be honest but she is one of those people who it has the opposite effect on. I'm about to just lay it out for her sometime soon.


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe with the proper training, she COULD be a MUA... Suggest that she take some classes, and she will learn new techniques.


----------

